# MEDIO FÍSICO > Aguas Marinas y Litoral > Litoral >  El faro de Jean Guichard

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Aunque me imagino que todos conoceréis la famosa foto del faro con la ola y el hombre, de Jean Guichard, como a mí siempre me ha impresionado, voy a subirla para que todos podáis recordarla. El enlace donde la he tomado es el siguiente:

http://www.allposters.es/-sp/Faros-e..._i7191504_.htm

Y la imagen es esta:



Saludos cordiales.

----------


## ben-amar

Es que no es de extrañar que te haya impresionado, yo creo que a todo el que lo ha visto.
Un saludo, y gracias por subirla.  :Wink:

----------

